# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Califican de «bomba de relojería» el embalse de Poncebos por el riesgo de desbordamiento

## JMTrigos

Noticia de La Nueva España 26/9/2012

http://www.lne.es/oriente/2012/09/26...o/1303288.html

http://www.lne.es/oriente/2012/09/26...l/1303289.html

----------


## REEGE

El que la sigue la consigue Ramiro...
Aunque será difícil que la administración haga caso a ésta petición y más como está ahora el tema.
Además así como Poncebos, hay muchos embalses a día de hoy, que se lo digan a Cordobilla, no??

----------


## F. Lázaro

Entre ésto, la eliminación de los SAIH's después del pastón que se gastaron en las torretas de banda ancha y demás equipos de adquisición de datos, la reducción de personal en las presas, eliminación directa de algunos servicios de presas, otras en las que no hay personal, y un largo etc.

Esperemos que ningún politicucho tenga que lamentar estas medidas. Bueno, lamentar no lo lamentarán... echarán las culpas a otros y punto  :Frown:  :Mad:

----------

